# The Congressman



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmm, seems appropriate.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Love it.

I hear these will come heavily greased.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Now shipping with an executive order trigger kit.


----------

